# Boot error: Medium not present. Trying to mount root from cd 9660.



## RobbyHF (Jul 7, 2012)

I tried Google and I can't find any solutions. It stops shortly after the FreeBSD 9 boot loader with this error:

```
da3: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present. Trying to mount root from cd 9660:/dev/iso9660/FREEBSD_INSTALL ... Mounting from cd9660 :/dev/iso9660/FREEBSD_INSTALL failes with error 19.
```

Specs of the desktop are: 
AMD triple core processor
8500GT nvidia card
4GB RAM

It doesn't matter how good the disks I use are, whether I burn them at 4X or max. I installed the system successfully and got Gnome 2.x along with it compiled from ports on the laptop which has now basically broken because I left it compiling for two days. I'll never make that mistake again. Its a common issue without a fix, can you guys give me some suggestions please. Whats odd is FreeBSD 8.3 will install on the desktop but FreeBSD 9 gives me these errors. Anyone got any idea why it only does it on this desktop and why the previous build works perfectly? If I were to install FreeBSD 8.3 then perform an upgrade to 9 it would be the same as having installed FreeBSD 9 right? The experience after the upgrade and all the patches and whatnot the removed ports etc in FreeBSD 9 will be applied after the upgrade and it should work just fine?


----------



## gkontos (Jul 7, 2012)

I have seen that many times with FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE. The solution is to manually mount the media after the failure.

Just type the exact command as presented in the boot screen.


----------



## RobbyHF (Jul 7, 2012)

Could you write that here for me? it would be much easier so I could write it down. I've cleaned up my system and partition tables just now, I have Debian 6.0.5 running with nothing but Fluxbox, VLC and the chromium browser. Gnome, all its preinstalled applications having installed the environment not the base and whatnot isn't installed because I didn't select GUI during installation. I will use FreeBSD on the one other partition which is roughly 300GB.

Cheers


----------



## RobbyHF (Jul 7, 2012)

Can't find the edit button but when I try /dev/acd0 ro I get the message "failed with error 2 unknown filetype system"


----------



## RobbyHF (Jul 8, 2012)

Nevermind I can't be bothered with all this hassle. I've decided to install FreeBSD 8.3 and upgrade to 9. Hopefully this will work.


----------



## RobbyHF (Jul 8, 2012)

After installing first half of upgrades and then having to reboot to install the rest it shows the same error as when *I* boot a freebsd 9 media. *beep**beep**beep**beep* that *I*'m on 8.3 now with fluxbox up. So much less hassle to stay on 8.3


----------



## RobbyHF (Aug 17, 2012)

Those of you from google looking for the fix, there isn't one and i've submitted a bug report. It seems to be in relation with the new enhanced support for SATA drives in FreeBSD 9.0

I tried USB installation:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=33990

Which booted but failed to show my HDD Partitions or the HDD itself. I've got a alternative and hopefully a temporary work around. I'm using a persistence usb with FreeBSD installed. That boots fine on the desktop. Everything has to be configured manually like the hostname, users, networking etc but that seems to be the only work around if you want to stay on 9.0 otherwise stick with 8.3


----------



## JamesElstone (Jul 8, 2013)

I know this is an old post, but thought I would update with my findings to help others and for me to find in the future.



			
				RobbyHF said:
			
		

> Those of you from google looking for the fix, there isn't one



I've just had this on a USB LITEON DX-20A4PU device, and have noticed what is going wrong:

FreeBSD attempts to mount 
	
	



```
cd9660:/dev/acd0
```
 which on my machine doesn't exist.  My USB optical drive comes up as /dev/cd0.

So once the Error 19 had occured during the boot cycle of the FreeBSD 9.0 ISO I typed: 
	
	



```
cd9660:/dev/cd0
```
 (note the missing "a")

This seemed to do the trick for me.

(P.S. Just pressing enter once at the mountpoint> prompt causes the machine to reboot, and entering a ? doesn't show the CD drive, yet it seems to work.)

Hope this helps someone!

James.


----------



## duskop (Oct 31, 2013)

I just wanted to add that this worked for FreeBSD 9.2 (64-bit) DVD on an HP BL460c G1 server with an external USB DVD. Thanks!


----------

